# First burl of 2015



## DKMD (Jan 1, 2015)

Technically, this is the last burl of 2014 for me, but since I'm posting it today...

I swung by the local arborist's lot yesterday after work and found a little elm burl. There's more where this came from(or from which this cake for those of you with your red pencils), but the insufferable arctic temperatures prevented me from grabbing more than this one chunk. 

I got a couple of not so burly bowl blanks from the lower half of this piece, and I decided to core the cap. A couple of deep bark pockets will leave me with some design challenges once this dries. The roughout on the lathe is a little under 12" diameter.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 11 | Way Cool 14


----------



## guylaizure (Jan 1, 2015)

Nice burl.When the bowl dries and is ready to be returned,you could cast the bowl with alumilite resin.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 1, 2015)

Ya past up burl cause of a little cool weather.   Cool bowl.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 1, 2015)

Thats gonna be a beauty! If you get more and want to trade a chunk, I will try and come up with something worthy for it... Cant blame you if you don't want to though, I doubt if I would let something like that go myself...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 1, 2015)

That is gonna be fantastic!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 1, 2015)

Just don't mess it up!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## jmurray (Jan 1, 2015)

Wow you made the most of that piece. Great work

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jan 1, 2015)

Me trade DIW for some that like Barry if you get anymore Pleaseeeeeeeeeee after Barry of course.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Jan 1, 2015)

Looks very promising! Piece in picture number one should have some interesting "windows" when you finish as a Hollow form.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 1, 2015)

Here's the core roughed out

Reactions: EyeCandy! 8


----------



## Tim Carter (Jan 1, 2015)

Beautiful piece! The burl grain is exceptional! I wonder what it would have looked like if you had stopped turning the outside after the 1st pic (with all of the holes), flipped it over and hollowed it out, creating a bowl with a lot of large negative spaces in it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 1, 2015)

Tim Carter said:


> Beautiful piece! The burl grain is exceptional! I wonder what it would have looked like if you had stopped turning the outside after the 1st pic (with all of the holes), flipped it over and hollowed it out, creating a bowl with a lot of large negative spaces in it.



We'll get to find out... That's exactly what I did. When it's finish turned, there are going to be some voids in the walls.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 1, 2015)

That's a badass burl Keller, and you're a badass turner. That bowl will therefore be doubly badass.



DKMD said:


> (or from which this cake for those of you with your red pencils)



You're turning cakes now too? Do you have to stabilize it first?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 1, 2015)

Awesome looking piece with the eye grouping and colors in that Doc !!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 1, 2015)

Kevin said:


> You're turning cakes now too? Do you have to stabilize it first?



Yes, white chocolate sponge cake with Bilbao

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Jan 1, 2015)

Thats a beauty!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 1, 2015)

Great score Doc! Thats a beautiful piece of wood. Both pieces are going to be amazing but I cannot wait to see the first piece finished.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 1, 2015)

Looks pretty good... But nothing you ever turn again will compare to my pitcher :).

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm not a big fan of elm, but I'd make an exception for that piece. Looks like a winner to me!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve Walker (Jan 3, 2015)

Next time I come for a visit, I WANNA GO TO THE WOOD DUMP!!!!!
I can't believe you haven't at least offered.


----------



## DKMD (Jan 3, 2015)

Steve Walker said:


> Next time I come for a visit, I WANNA GO TO THE WOOD DUMP!!!!!
> I can't believe you haven't at least offered.



This is from Starks' place... He wasn't in town last time your were here.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 3, 2015)

Someone posted a while back about their wood dump - I think it was Barry - and I have checked all the towns around here since... These city folk aren't advanced enough to have a wood dump

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 3, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Someone posted a while back about their wood dump - I think it was Barry - and I have checked all the towns around here since... These city folk aren't advanced enough to have a wood dump



I'm surprised such a green and progressive state would be without a number of municipal green waste dumps. Surely they don't put the cut trees into a landfill!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 4, 2015)

They probably burn it all there, around here not much need for firewood.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Steve Walker (Jan 4, 2015)

There are municipal wood dumps here, but they are so afraid of law suits that they won't let anyone in, unless you know someone, and I haven't found my "someone" yet. Firewood cutters ruined it for all of us, one guy whines cause he didn't get in first, because of scheduled cut days so an employee could be there to supervise. 
Now they usually wait til the pile is big enough and torch it. They used to shred it for mulch, but a match is cheaper than the rent of an industrial grinder I guess.


----------



## steve bellinger (Jan 7, 2015)

Hey @Steve Walker is that my HF your using for your avatar. I think I see it sitting right on top of my entertainment center, as I type this. I know I know you made it, but it's mine all mine.


----------



## MikeMD (Jan 8, 2015)

And YOU call ME wood spoiled? You left MORE of that stuff there? Because it was...cold?!?!?!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The PenSmith (Jan 15, 2015)

Damn, I love this forum!! I learn so, so much just by clicking on different threads and this one is a winner! I have a huge cherry burl that I have been wondering what to do with, I think I have a good idea now....

Thanks guys....

Reactions: Like 1


----------

